# Boot loop + Radio on root = brick?



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
So I really did it this time. I forgot to delete the radio I flashed yesterday from the phone's root folder and upon restoring to what appears to be a non-working version of DASBAMF I'm stuck with:

BAMF that loads but only to my background image. The touch screen doesn't respond, the soft keys don't do anything. Volume buttons wake the screen and so does the power button. But, when I hold the power button down, the reboot options don't come up. The status bar updates, I can see emails coming in. When I plug in the device to USB it goes into charge only mode.

OR

Hboot that finds the radio immediately. Flash or don't flash the radio and all I can do is reboot.

I'm on Windows 7 64bit and I've tried to install and setup ADB per these directions: http://www.thunderboltforums.com/for...db-driver.html 
as well as the HTC sync software. I can't get ADB to recognize the device nor HTC sync.

Does anyone have any idea what I can do to either remove the radio or somehow get into recovery?


----------



## mpfstc (Jun 29, 2011)

Take out your sd card and put it in a pc or another phone and rename the radio. Hold down the volume down button and press and hold the power button at the same time. You will boot into recovery. Flash a back up or another rom.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea you gotta either delete the radio file on the root of the sdcard, either by using an adapter for the PC, or throwing the card in another phone, you can also rename it so that HBOOT doesnt load it.


----------

